# Newbie just wants to have fun...needs fast help!



## Intheswamp (Apr 12, 2007)

Howdy. This is my first post and at the same time a short-notice plea for help/advice. :redface: 

Me and the wife will be visiting St. George Island in the Apalachicola area next week. Basically a week of decompression for us. Trips in the past have consisted of long walks on the beach and sitting watching the waves roll in...and of course enjoying lots of the local cusine! In past trips I've thought about wetting a hook but just never got around to it...this time I've decided "why not".

I'm not looking to be a professional here, but would enjoy wetting a hook in the surf. I picked up an el'cheapo Daiwa spinning rod/reel combo for $40 at Freds figuring this will be my one shot this year at fishing, so if it lasts the week it's done it's job. I just want to have some fun and maybe even put some fish on the dinner plate. The rod is ~8' long and the reel handles around 230 yards of 14# line. Other than this I need to figure out what I need. Here's where the need for advice comes in.

I figure I'll just be using cut squid, frozen shrimp, and sand fleas if I can figure out how to find them. I see on my map that there is a baitshop on the island so I'll see what they have/suggest. 

But, in the meantime...any suggestions on hooks(style and size), lead, swivels, etc., would be much appreciated as I could go ahead and stock up. Suggestions on how to rig up my line would especially be GREATLY appreciated.

I use to do a lot of freshwater fishing with bluegills being a passion of mine, but it's been almost 20 years now since I wet a hook. You know, pompano do look kinda like faded-out bluegills. 

Anyhow, this is a great forum and wish I had found it sooner. We'll be leaving early Saturday morning, so if you've got some advice please, please shoot it my way!

Thanks!!!!
Ed


----------



## tnturtle (Jan 10, 2007)

Here is a basic bait rig for you.Get a pack of swivels size 5,a box of eagle claw size 1 baitholder hooks(189F-1)Qty 50,and a handful of 2 oz. slip sinkers(egg shaped).Tie the swivel to your line and then cut it off about 18 inches up the line.Slide a sinker on your line and retie the swivel to it.T:fishing: ie a hook to the 18 inch piece on the other side of the swivel .Tear the head and tail off a shrimp and hide the hook in the remainder.Pitch it into the trough where the waves break.Whiting and other panfish can be caught in close .You don't need to throw it out as far as you can.Fried whiting is great.Good luck.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Your new rig should be good for most inshore species. Not sure what's biting up there though. For a rig I just use a 2/0 hook on a flouro leader. Owners are nice and sharp. Personally I would use live shrimp. Get out early in the morning of course.  I'm from tampa so, I'm not familiar with the conditions in that area so weight may vary. Maybe someone from north fl can chime in too.


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 12, 2007)

tnturtle and rhorm, thanks for the replies. Well, I've got one saying 2/0 hooks and one saying #1. Hmm, nobody said it was an exact science, eh? 

tnturtle, I gotcha on the setup...basically what we use to use for bottom fishing but on a slightly larger scale. Catching fish in close sounds good and the fried whiting sounds great! But, being the adventurer that I am...do the fish simply "pile up" along the structure of the beach or could the "the big one(s)" be lurking out deeper?

rhorm, do the baitshops normally keep live shrimp or is this something I would need to gather myself? I've toyed with the idea of picking up a cheap castnet at wallyworld and trying my hand on the bayside for some baitfish/shrimp maybe. I could buy a lot of bait for the price of a castnet, but... ???

Thanks again for the replies...time's getting short! 
Ed


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

If only you knew the bait is going to be there for you to net but, then again if the bait ain't there the fish that eat the bait don't seem to be there.  I would pick up a net or if you don't want to have to deal with packing it and taking it back home try a sabiki rig. Tip it with shrimp is what I do for bait. Most bait shops on the FL Gulf Coast well in my area atleast have live shrimp. Anything you will want to catch will take a live shrimp like candy. I mentioned the 2/0 hook cause it for me is the basic hook for most species. The #1 is not far off though. Alot of tourist use the double drop rig but, I don't want to comment too much on that cause it works with dead bait if you just want to catch something but, to me in my experience doesn't get the game fish and you will be in catfish/stingray heaven. I don't fish up there at all but, I can't imagine that much of a difference. To tell you the truth I would find a bait shop in the area and ask them what's up. Also when you get out to your fishin spot strike up a conversation with the locals and find out what they do. The spinning combo though does sound like a good deal though. Good luck my friend and tight lines. opcorn:


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for mentioning the sabiki rig. I do think the castnet would be more trouble than I want to go through this trip. I've gotta remember the K.I.S.S. principle...I don't need to get to complicated with it all. 

I had to do a search to figure out what a sabiki rig was but once I saw it I remembered seeing some guys using these...interesting. Would these work on the small fish running the beach? I might could carry a breambuster to use with it. The big thing would be whether it would take the small surf minnows(?) being as I'll have no way to keep baitfish alive for any length of time.

The Owner hooks that you mentioned, are these what are known as "circle" hooks?

Thanks again,
Ed


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Im glad*

you are going to do the KISS....that will keep you from going crazy yes forget about the castnet...and "Sabiki rig" is just to catch bait, but not from the beach the Sabiki rig is for boats,dock,pier...a place where there is some deep water, and all you do is drop it down some....and once one baitfish grabs a hook others will grab it too....but this isnt as simple as you think, the rigs are a handful to put away and will alway tangle up...If you don't know how to wrap them....Seeing that you want to keep everything simple, and you fish fresh water....You remember those small hooks you use to catch bluegills?? well try to find some in the 4 or 6 size (hooks) add a small weight to this with a little bit of shrimp....drop that anywhere, and you should catch some type of baitfish..(Pinfish,pigfish,bluerunner,ladyfish)...and you can keep those in a bucket and cast them out on a bigger setup to see if you hookup to a nice redfish or mack......But seeing that you just want to have fun, use a fish finder rig...with egg or Pyramids sinkers....with a small piece of shrimp and you should catch something....Whiting are all over the place and love shrimp.....but if you get bored and want something a little bigger, catch a baitfish and thrown him out there....In fla you never know what will hit your bait....and i would stick to 2/0 hooks...they are small and big enough for everything, you might need some type of leader...just buy a cheap spool of 40lb test mono and use that for leader materal...forget about the fluocarbon (cost alot) and you are just trying to keep it simple....oh the Owner hooks are just a brand....everyone makes "Circle hooks" but these take some getting used too, and seeing that you are only here for a few days, just get J hooks and enjoy yourselve....opcorn:


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 12, 2007)

Howdy jettypark28. Yes, my wife keeps telling me that "less is more" so I figured I'd try to apply to my fishing adventure. 

Scratch the castnet and sabiki rig...I think the rod-n-reel and other gear will be enough to keep up with! Hmm, maybe I need to look out in the garage and see if one of the old ultra-light setups is still funcitional...should work good for catching those little baitfish.

Ok, a fishfinder rig it will be. You and tnturtle both suggested it and it's a rig that I've fished with before for freshwater catfish and even on a lighter scale for bull bluegill and shellcrackers.

One question I've got is how long should a pvc sand spike be? I went to the hardware store yesterday to get a 3' piece and the guy pulled a 4' piece from the cut of bin and gave it to me. 4' seems too tall, but how short should it be?....I'll simply be wiggling, pushing, digging it into the sand.

Thanks!
Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok, found one of my ultralites in fair to middlin shape. Garcia 3800 with a light 5' rod. The bail return spring had crept out of place so I took it apart, cleaned it and oiled it up some, and put the spring back in place. Rod has one eye that looks like somebody stepped on but should work fine for baitfish. I tore off a bunch of the outer line till I got down to some that didn't break off easily...I'll add a short 14# leader to the 4# test so the minnows won't chew it up. Working like a champ...BAITFISH BEWARE!!!!:fishing: 

I'm thinking for the sand spike probably around 30 inches long...'bout right?

Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 12, 2007)

Hmm, saw on Cabela's website where they were offering 27" and 36" pvc spikes. I ended up cutting mine to 36" with a ~60 angle. Looks like it will work! 

Ed


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Didn't realize you were fishing from the surf. The sabiki's is more for docks and piers as jetty mentioned. I would maybe give the cast net a 2nd thought now or just get bait from the bait shop or maybe find a pier. Good luck!! :fishing:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*heh heh*

trust me you will have enough fun, just catching those small baitfish....and there is so much info on sandspike here, that i wouldnt know where to start........but you seem to have the basic down, just drive it into the sand and you are good too go.....there might be some guys out there with 12ft rods giving you a funny look, but don't worry about it. You are there to enjoy and have fun, you can even walk out in the surf. And notice some little fish swimming right by your feet....these you can try to catch with your smaller rig setup, but if you have a brigde or dock near by. Thats where you will catch pinfish and other baitfish....also those places would be a good place to fish at night, or if the waves are to strong at the beach...The only reason i say to stay away from the castnet, is because you have to learn how to throw it. And if you are only going to be here for a week, it isnt worth the trouble of buying it and then learning how and where to throw it....keep it simple and you should be okay....and if you start catching good size "Pinfish" put another small hook on your other pole, and let you wife help you catch them. These guys are pretty good eating also, and they fight like a bluegill on roids   keep us posted on how you are doing....:beer:


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 12, 2007)

Howdy rhorm. Yelp, we'll be squatting on a piece of beach down toward the state park to do our fishing...kickin' back, watchin' the waves roll in and the rod-tip bend toward Cuba. 

rhorm and jetty, I think I will forego the castnet. I had thought about the learning curve required to throw it and figured I wouldn't have enough time for it. I'll see if this upcoming week's fishing stirs the primitive desires in me (FISHIN'...before anybody fills the blank in for me! ) and if it does I'll put a castnet or sabiki rig on the "want list". 

I figure the ultralight will do for gathering baitfish, but I'll check in at the local baitshop and see what they have to offer/suggest.

I just checked my rod out and it's actually a "10', medium, 1-5oz". Hmm,...too big for what I'm doing? I could always hold off on using it, pick up something smaller, and return the larger rig when I get back. ??

But, continuing on with what I've got... 
I'm not trying to get too high-tech or whatever, but would a shock leader be a good idea?

Thanks for all the good info! Who knows?...I might just catch a good'un down there! 

Ed


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*No way*

is that rod too big, 10ft will work just find for what you will be doing. Its big enough to cast lures in case there are macks hitting the surface. You won't need a shock leader, the reason alot of people use it, is for heavy sinkers and using braid line......I use it because i use braid line, and i tend to grab my line alot when the fish is near. And thats a NO NO with braid line, unless you like being cut to the bone but you arent using braid and you arent throwing "Heavy sinker" so don't bother with a shock leader....and since you will be fishing the surf, i would go ahead and get "Pyramid" sinkers also. In case the egg sinker just keep washing up on shore without a bite, change sinker and cast out and let your bait soak alittle. I would also get 4/0 circle hooks, in case you do catch any baitfish in the surf. (This is where doing a little planning ahead pay off) Try to tie your leader before you get to the beach, (with that spool of 40lb mono, i told you before) the 40lb will be your leader, cut off about 2ft and make your leaders....i like to snell all my hooks with a uni-knot....(but if you have a knot that works for you then use it) but go ahead and make your leaders with the 2/0 hooks and 4/0 circle hooks tie to the swivel....Now you don't have to mess with it on the beach, and can change out leaders pretty quick....The reason for the 4/0 circle hooks for the livebait fish is, because once you cast it. Put the rod in the spike and give it some drag (but not wide open) and once it gets taken........DON"T Touch it if you wait just alittle bit, the fish will hook himself...Thats the magic of a circle hook less is more.....If you grab it and Yank it, you will only end up pulling the hook out of the fishes mouth....But if you leave it alone, and your drag starts being drag out. Just wait and then grab your reel and just reel in...If the fish is a good one you will know it, Don't forget you are fishing a beach, so don't get in a hurry to bring him in. Let him play himself out but keep pressure on him, and run with him...if he is taking line down the beach go with him....You have 230yds of line, so use it....again this is if you hook up to something pretty big....alot of people get in a hurry, and thats where they end up losing the fish....So don't get in a hurry and enjoy the fight....:fishing: :fishing: one reason alot of tourist don't catch anything down here...is because alot of them are fishing with HUGE sinkers, HUGE HOOK, and long ugly steel leaders that they buy at wally world....Steel leaders are good, if you are getting cut off on every cast. But for most parts you really don't need all that. Like you said....Keep it simple...and Small and you will end up catching something and having fun....and if you are going to use dead shrimp for bait, just cut him up into pieces. And stick those on the 2/0 hooks, you don't need the whole shrimp...thats another thing people do


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 12, 2007)

Howdy jetty. Ok, I'll dish the idea of the shock leader...interesting concept, though. opcorn: 

Pyramid sinkers, ok, what size....1 ounce, 2 ounce...?

Hooks look like...2/0 bait-holder, 4/0 circle, and "bluegill" hooks.

We'll be traveling down Saturday, hopefully leaving early (but we never do), so Saturday night I'll probably do my rigging and I'll work up several leaders. From looking at things it looks like snap-swivels aren't used in a fishfinder setup...just barrel swivels...right?

I picked up some no-name 40# test line for $2...be good enough, I guess...I'll do a pull-test on the pieces before I rig them.

My knot of choice is an improved clinch...and about the only one I know how to tie!:redface: 

I mentioned circle hooks up the thread a piece for the self-hooking aspect and also because I'd read that the circle hooks "tend" not to gut-hook fish as often. I figure (using a circle hook) that by the time I see that it's really a fish hitting the rod, get up out of my chair, hear the drag squeal a bit, and pick up the rod that the fish should be about hooked....with a j-hook I would think there would be a good chance of a gut-hook whereas the circle hook will be heading to the jaw.

Fishing with circle hooks reminds me of fishing for bluegills at Sherling Lake in Greenville (they've turned it into an ugly golf course now!). We would drift the length of the pond using 16-18 foot long cane poles...no corks....pole tips sitting about a foot over the water....slowly you'd see a tip start to bow down...hold it, hold it,....then suddenly the tip would dip into the water and you had'em!!! Shoot, use to catch 1-1 1/4 pound slabs out of there. Last couple of trips there it just wasn't the same, though. So, with circle hooks I'll just remember drift fishing for the bluegills.  

What would "too big" be for hooks, weights, etc.,. <chuckle>...I've already bought a pack of steel leaders...does that make me a bona'fide terrorist, er tourist? ...they can go back to Wallyworld, though (WOW!!! You knew where they came from, too!!!)

Wear the big fish down, cut the shrimp in pieces (how'd you know I used to use the whole shrimp?!). use 2/0 for the shrimp, 4/0 for the baitfish.

hmmm, how big of a piece of shrimp?? About the size of the first joint of your pointer-finger?

Looks like we're going to have some interesting weather to drive down in...two waves of storms predicted for south Alabama tomorrow...early a.m. and afternoon. We'll take our time.

Gee, the fishing aspect of this trip has added a whole new dimension to the trip.   :fishing: 

Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 12, 2007)

*Is 1/2" mesh ok for sand fleas?*

Will 1/2" mesh work ok for catching sand fleas. If so I've got a screen I'll carry with me, if not I'll leave it at home. 

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Don't*

forget that we also have a load of info on here, do a search on anything you might also want to know. I am always search and learning with the weight i would stick to the 2oz as this will get you out far enough for whiting. But get yourselve a couple of 3oz also just incase those 2oz won't hold, and if you catch any baitfish and want to cast him out the 3oz will help you get out alittle farther. Walk out to your waist and cast it, that way you will add more distance. Be on the lookout for stingrays and jellyfish, because you never know where they might show up. And try not to get in the water predawn or sunset....this is the time sharks like to swim in close....it's their world, so obey those rules and you should be okay....and if you arent the type to grab the pole and yank the hell out it. Then go ahead and get circle hooks in the 2/0 and 4/0 size....keep the steel leaders since you bought them. Just incase you get cut off from Macks or bluefish, then you know it's time to put on the steel leaders. On too big ...anything over the size that i listed  if you do hook up to something nice, Don't get in a hurry and let the waves help you as you are bringing him in. On shrimp size when you are fishing for baitfish, keep it really small!! (Small hook, Small bait) when you are fishing for whiting on the beach, you can go alittle larger. This also depends on the size of the shrimp, if they are small...rip the head off and stick the whole thing on the hook. Reason for taking the head off...to add more scent into the water....Oh on baitfish if you catch some really small ones, then just go ahead and use the 2/0 for them...place the hook in the upper jaw out the nose, with the 4/0 you can place the hook thru its back.....keep it simple....and you should do okay....a day out on the water is better if you are catching fish, but there have been many days when i didnt get one bite but i still enjoy being out there....safe trip down....:fishing: oh i don't do fleas but look it up and you should find something....I stop fishing for Pomps alone time ago, i got spoiled and now want to catch the bigger toothy critters


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 12, 2007)

MAN!!! I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE EYE DOCTOR WITH MY BRAND SPANKING NEW TRI-FOCALS AND CAN'T SEE A THING!!!!:redface: 
Hmm, I'll definitely have the bi-focals handy on the beach!

Thanks for all the help. I think I've got enough info now to wing it on the beach. At least the other tourists will think I might know what I'm doing.

Sand fleas...I'll use the 1/2" plastic sieve that I've got...it oughta get the biggun's anyhow (if I can find'em). 

Good tip on staying out of the water early and late. Hmm, might be the best one yet!!! I would tell ya a jellyfish story but it *really* hurts to think about it!    

We'll be loading up tonight and heading out in the morning. Looks like a stormy day for traveling but we'll take our time...about 250 miles for us. Wx forecast is kind of up and down, but I really kind of like the beach when it's storming. Maybe if the surf gets up it'll stir things up a bit and get some predators moving in close. 

If I can get an internet connection down there I'll post how things are doing

Thanks again for the help!
I'm off :fishing: .
Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok, I've got a sloooowww internet connection using an archaic 10-year old laptop and a 16.8k connection but...it works.

Arrived late Saturday evening with reports of bad weather coming in later in the night. About 1:30am I called it a night after sitting up and teaching myself out to snell 40# test...still have not figured out the palomar, though??? I could hear thundering the distance. About 30 minutes later the wind, lightening, and thunder had me and the wife sitting in front of the television hearing that a waterspout had been spotted in the area of the St. George Island Bridge. Rough, rough, weather. Had a BIG RED UGLY radar block walk from one end of the island to the other. About an hour and a half later it had all past and we went back to bed.

Next day woke up chilly and WINDY...probably 30-40 mile gusts...sand would sting at times, I used a smaller sandspike I had to hold my baitrod to tie my chair to. Waves....3'-4' (maybe 5'+ on out?). Rough, rough. VERY STRONG RIP CURRENT. I used doubled up 2oz weights and within five minutes my line would be seriously trying to get paralell to the beach. Couldn't even catch baitfish of any kind. Finally I managed to bring in one scrawny catfish. Threw him back and called it a day.

Today looks much better. Seas are much calmer, it's sunnier, and is warmer. I'll get back out there later this afternoon and see what happens.

I've been fishing with fresh shrimp. Cutting smaller 1" long pieces. Occasionally using a larger piece. With the heavy waves it was hard to determine if it was a fish hitting or a wave hitting the line. Many times I'd reel in and the hook would be clean or either just the hull of the shrimp hanging on to the hook. Not sure if it was fish, crabs, ???. I'm using circle hooks and waiting for the rod to bow up rather than snatching with a rodtip twitch. With circle hooks is there a point where we supposed to snatch?

Anyhow, at least I didn't get skunked yesterday.  I'll be trying it again a little later...maybe try some squid, too. 
:fishing: 
Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 12, 2007)

Things were better Monday afternoon. I managed to catch 3 12" whiting, 1 14" blue, and a small 8" fish that favored Don Rickles. One of the whiting and the Don Rickle lookalike were caught on the ultralight rig with just a spot of shrimp on a #6 golden hook...lot's of fun. The blue and the other two got on the 10' rod.

Interestingly, no fish were caught on the surf rod while it was in the sand spike...only while hand-holding the rigs.

I'm not sure whether I'll get a chance to try :fishing: today...we'll see. 

Ed


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*with the*

circle hooks you arent suppose to snatch or jank...all you do is reel in they are design to setup in the corner of the mouth as you are reeling in, or in your case (because of the sand spike) as the fish is swimming off with the bait, the hook will ride up and into the corner of the mouth....But the moment you yank on it, all you end up doing is yanking it out of his mouth....also dont forget to push the hook thru the bait...you want the tip of the hook to out of the bait.....hey at least you are catching fish...better then most of us...:beer: :beer:


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 12, 2007)

I understand about the circle hooks being self setting. It's just interesting that the fish I did catch were caught while I was holding the rod.

I managed to get out there a couple of hours yesterday afternoon but didn't catch anything. Seems like the weather is on a rollercoaster ride.

I'm having fun, though. 

The "Don Rickle" fish I caught. Short, about 8" long, light-colored circles on it's body, white-striped tail, wide mouth with triangular teeth looked like it could do some damage. 'Reckon what it was???

Chance of rain today, I'll see if I get a chance this afternoon to give it another try. 

Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 12, 2007)

Yelp, definitely a chance of rain. I got out there and it started a light sprinkle. Kept at it as my lovely wife was taking a walk on the beach. She got back amid the sprinkle and I decided to stay on for a few minutes more. Needless to say shortly after she left I got a good bump on the rod which convinced me to stay for more than a few minutes. It, of course, turned into a slightly heavier rain. Evenutally it was a good rain coming down and as I turned to look back up at our porch I saw my wife waving me in...well, at least one of us has good sense.  

Sitting here waiting for the rain to move on.  

Ed


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

yheah does anyone know what kinda fish it was, im intrested also. u guys have turned this man into a fishing fool jetty


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Hey he*

might end up like one of us a fishing ho  (Not a bad thing at all:fishing: ) as for the type of fish....at first i thought it was a trout...but seeing how small it was...it could be almost anything...from a searobin to a lizardfish.....but he caught it on the beach.....and you don't see toadfish or searobin in the surf....for all we know it could have been a small grouper......Maybe he will come back and give us more clues.........


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 12, 2007)

Back again. Wednesday I got skunked. Thursday morning I got to fish a little bit...caught one nice 14" pompano and one 2' shark!!! The shark actually made it to the sand/wash and cut the 40# (guess he twisted it around till he could bite it). I decided I wouldn't reach down and grab him  but it was easily as long as from my fingertip to shoulder...FUN!!!!!!  The pompano was fun too, but didn't fight like the shark!!!!

This afternoon will be the last fishing time for the vacation. All I have left is some frozen shrimp that I haven't used yet....been using fresh (at least it was last weekend) shrimp that I've kept on icel. I'll see how this works...I might have to make a trip to the baitshop.  I'm thinking I'll fish on after sundown (staying out of the water then...following jetty's shark advice especially after catching the little example!).

The Don Rickle fish is a mystery to me. It had a short, stuby body. It's mouth was very impressive in that it's head was very broad and it'd mouth stretched across the front of the entire head. It's teeth were triangular-looking in that they looked like they would take a chunk out of something. Little, beady eyes stood out a tad from it's body, not recessed into it's body like say a pompano, whiting, bluefish, etc.,. I droppe him in a bucket with some water in it for a few minutes (hoping somebody would come by that knew what it was) and during that time my wife took a picture of it while it was in there...not sure how good a picture it is, but if the quality shows any detail I'll post it when we get back home.

Anyhow, gonna try it again this afternoon. Not lowering the level of the gulf drastically by the fishing I'm catching (catching and releasing) but it's probably seeing some momentary drops in depth. 

Thanks again for the help and encouragement.

Yelp, I'm *really* going to miss walking down to the beach and sticking my sandspike in the sand.:fishing: :fishing: 

Ed


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Sounds like an oyster cracker.. or dogfish...was it a rusty color mainly.. with its body being mostly a huge head?..Also was the fish smooth and slimy not scaley?like a normal fish?Cant wait to see the picture for a better shot at figuring out what it was.. 
Sounds like you had a good time fishing here in Florida.. Have a safe trip home.. dont be a stranger to the boards...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ed*

fish alittle more, then go grab the wife and take a walk on the beach....Nice time together and i am glad to have had you down here...sorry the weather wasnt up to par.....But you have a safe trip home, and keep fishing......:fishing:


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 12, 2007)

*We had a great time*

and made it home with no problems. After several years of watching other folks fishing I finally wet my own hooks. The weather was definitely a rollercoaster ride, but still had fun with what was biting.

Below is a picture of the Don Rickles fish I caught...picture actually turned out better than I thought it would.  









Hmm, I gotta confess...I've been searching for surf fishing books, eyeballing some reels, etc., on eBay. Hmmm, I gotta be careful.  

Thanks everybody for your help...I may be calling for more!

In the meantime...got an I.D. for the Don Rickles fish? 

Ed


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I think*

its just a baby "Spotted Scorpionfish" first time i seem one that small...But it might be something else....if it was you were lucky it didnt hurt you, dorsal spines have venom in them....won't kill you, but will hurt like hellopcorn: i will keep looking...LOL it does look like the "Don Rickles fish" damn i am old...havent seen that movie in a long!!!! time it could also be a young "Bighead seaRobin" the way the fins lay flat, i am going to change my vote to a young Searobin :beer:


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 12, 2007)

*I think I figured out what it is*

but I've only found a couple of pictures that resemble it. In these pictures it is either termed a monkfish or a Spotted Stargazer. Comparing these two photos with most of the other photos I found on the net the others are more monotone with basically no spotting or stripes. ????

https://www.nabis.govt.nz/nabis_prd/layerMetaData.do;jsessionid=9F8B8F745AFE8F38DD5D88CC754D98E1?layerKey=5515









and... http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.fishingkites.co.nz/newsletters/images/96e.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.fishingkites.co.nz/newsletters/newsletter38.htm&h=218&w=300&sz=12&hl=en&start=1&tbnid=P47fawfO53wDVM:&tbnh=84&tbnw=116&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dspotted%2Bmonkfish%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den









Whatcha think?

Ed


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*You are the winner!!*

its a stargazer (northern) i didnt look hard enough did it shock you?? it might have been too small....but they so give a shock to people, it wont hurt you, but it will make you jump....way to go, caught a weird fish and id it yourselve :beer: :beer: I didnt look at your picture good enough, now i can make out the eyes on top of the head, and the mouth...well after you name it...  :beer: Monkfish and stargazer arent the same....i don't even think we have Monkfish in fla...and they are really ugly:--|


----------

